# Photo Series,3 pix Jordan Weber Male Model



## tekzero (Apr 9, 2007)

used a ceiling light , no flash, no strobes


----------



## ariadne76 (Apr 9, 2007)

No, seriously, I love the last one.


----------



## Pennywise (Apr 9, 2007)

Good shots Micah


----------



## emogirl (Apr 9, 2007)

drooling...yup, you did good...the first and second are my faves


----------



## tekzero (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## CrazyAva (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow.  Very nice!


----------



## Nurd (Apr 12, 2007)

I like them all. The model is very..well...good...looking lol. The last one I dont know about it. I would take out the hand in the reflection but thats just me. Good Job!


----------

